# AFI Letter??



## Tima (Mar 5, 2007)

Has anyone heard anything from AFI? 

I recieved a letter concerning Financial Aid today. It was a thick one with directions on how to fill out a FAFSA and how to prepare to pay for school  _when and if_ you are accepted as a Fellow.

Anyone else get this letter? Or anything else for that matter?


----------



## Tima (Mar 5, 2007)

And does anyone know around what time AFI will start contacting for interviews??


----------



## Kurt Wagner (Mar 6, 2007)

I have no idea... I didn't bother to apply there since I heard they only consider applicants with a strong background in filmmaking.


----------



## Tima (Mar 7, 2007)

Did anyone on the forum atleast apply to AFI?


----------



## NotaMono (Mar 7, 2007)

I recently graduated from AFI.  If I recall interviews take place from mid-late March.  I want to say it may depend on the department.  Which program are you applying for?

Nota "Fellow du jour" Mono


----------



## Tima (Mar 7, 2007)

Hey NotaMono,

Thanks for replying. I applied to the director's program. They sent me a 3 page letter on how to fill out FAFSA and on how to pay for school on Monday, but since, I havent heard anything. 

NotaMono, I also have some other questions, but I don't want to go astray from the topic of this thread. So is it possible that you could check your "personal messages" as well. Appreciate it.


----------



## Tima (Mar 7, 2007)

And congrats on graduating; didnt get that at first. Thought your still a Fellow!


----------



## Tima (Mar 10, 2007)

Hey NotaMona, I responded to your message and wrote another one. Hope you check it soon


----------



## Jayimess (Mar 11, 2007)

AFI called me on Friday the 9th.  I interview on Wednesday the 14th.

I got the FA packet Friday when I got home, ironically enough.


----------



## Tima (Mar 12, 2007)

Congrats Jayimess,

I got the FA packet also, but i got mine on the 4th, it was posted the 1st. But I havent recieved a call or anything...


----------



## BrunoDP (Mar 16, 2007)

Hi everyone,
I'm about to have an interview w/AFI for MFA in Producing. I'll talk to N. Canton, and Betsy Pollock. Anybody outthere w/any suggestions, experiences, etc... Also, this is my first time in LA... Thanks.


----------



## Jayimess (Mar 16, 2007)

Bruno, are you in Cleveland, Ohio?

I interviewed with Bob Mandel and Gill Dennis for Screenwriting this past Wednesday in Silver Spring.  It was really laid back.  It honestly was  just like having a conversation about films and books. I wore a suit, and everyone I met in the lobby wore a suit, but the interviewers were in khakis and button down shirts.

Though I imagine your interview will be quite different, perhaps more regimented due to the requirements of Producing...

Hope that helps, I don't know.


----------



## BrunoDP (Mar 17, 2007)

Hi... Jayimess, thanks for your tips for AFI interview. I also applied at UCLA's Producing program, but they didn't call me yet (and, I see some people here got interview w/them)... Another question: Did you guys take some materials to give to your interviewers, such as (samples of your work, press releases, treatments, or anything to show your work in progress)? Thanks, and hopefully, we can team up over there next fall to make some movies !!!
Bruno (Cleveland, OH)


----------

